# la touche " fn " la derniere en bas a gauche du clavier d'un ibook ?



## dbr22 (20 Août 2007)

Bonjour , 

Qqu'un va surement pouvoir me dire a quoi correspond la touche " fn " la derniere en bas a gauche du clavier d'un ibook
J'ai vu ca  sur l'ibook d'un ami qui a son ordi depuis 2 ans mais ne connait pas la reponse 

Merci


----------



## r e m y (20 Août 2007)

Les touches de fonctions (du moins certaines) ont plusieurs fonctions.

Elles sont soit Touches de fonction programmables (chaque logiciel peut leur attribuer une fonction sp&#233;cifiques), soit touches destin&#233;es &#224; contr&#244;ler le portable (baisser ou augmenter la luminosit&#233;, baisser ou augmenter le son...)

Selon le r&#233;glages dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences Clavier, on doit appuyer Fn en plus de la touche de fonction pour acc&#233;der &#224; ce fonctions de controle mat&#233;riel, et on acc&#232;de aux touches de fonction en "appui simple" (ou l'inverse)

C'est d&#233;sormais la m&#234;me chose sur les nouveaux claviers Apple en aluminium


----------



## kissscool (20 Août 2007)

Elle sert, combiné avec la touche au dessus de "entrée", à supprimer des lettres lorsqu'on est en début de ligne.

Ca equivaut à la touche suppr sur un clavier PC.


----------



## dbr22 (21 Août 2007)

ok 
merci  ,  je lui dirai d'aller voir ca dans les preferences systeme


----------



## apenspel (21 Août 2007)

Elle sert &#233;galement &#224; obtenir provisoirement le clavier num&#233;rique et de mani&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;rale &#224; obtenir tous les caract&#232;res et fonctions en gris "clair" lisibles au clavier.
Et plus gr&#226;ce au Visualiseur clavier.


----------

